# Public Installation of Officers



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59016670@N07/5515645549/ http://www.flickr.com/people/59016670@N07/

Line Officers William G. Butler Lodge #12 PHA


----------



## JTM (Mar 11, 2011)

sweet


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice.  Have a strong year.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking sharp (o; which one would you be Bro Bruce? Have a great year.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 19, 2011)

S.Courtemanche said:


> Looking sharp (o; which one would you be Bro Bruce? Have a great year.


 
Im not picture in this one, but im going to put up some pictures of me with lodge brothers real soon.


----------

